# Error, Ati radeon compilation!

## caaarlos

I was reading "http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml", because I want to install xorg and then xfce, but when I comipiled my kernel one error ocurrued

make[1]: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin`, necessario por `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.or. Pare.

make: ** [firmware] Erro 2

google translate:

No rule to make target `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bon`, needed by `firmware/radeon/R600_rlc.bin.gen.or. Stop it.

What error is this??

----------

## Hu

What kernel version are you attempting to compile?

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you installed linux-firmware pkg? is the path to the firmwares right?

----------

## Ant P.

```
emerge radeon-ucode
```

----------

## caaarlos

Hi thanks for help me!

My kernel is 3.2.12...

how to install this firmware pkg?

I already installed radeon ucode

----------

## chithanh

Possibly you messed with CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD option. It must be set to =y

Double check paths and filenames for CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR and CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE as in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge radeon-ucode
> ```
> ...

 

that isn't the right package to use as it holds only the radeon fw, as every fw in the kernel is on the way of moved out, linux-firmware is the right pkg.

----------

